# WoW-Charakter-Datenbank total veraltet



## keana87 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

um erstmal zu klären: über die SuFu habe ich leider keinen ähnlichen Thread finden können, daher dieser hier.

Ich habe gerade ein wenig in der Datenbank gestöbert und bin dann auf eine Liste gestoßen, in der die Charaktere meiner Gilde angezeigt werden.
Viele dieser Chars gibt es gar nicht mehr (wurden gelöscht) oder sind schon lange nicht mehr in der Gilde. Sie werden allerdings immernoch als in der Gilde angezeigt.
Diese Liste ist daher total veraltet, nur weil einige Leutchen zu lange ihren Account nicht mehr hier hochgeladen haben.

Also hier mein Wunsch: In dieser Mitgliederübersicht der Gilde steht hintendran, wann der Char zum letzten mal aktualisiert wurde. Wieso nimmt man nicht einfach die Chars raus, die schon seit zB einem halben Jahr oder so nicht mehr aktualisiert wurden? So könnte man die Richtigkeit der angegebenen Daten etwas verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Zeit gibt es dort noch Charaktere, bei denen die Aktualisierung das letzte Mal im Oktober 2007 !!! stattgefunden hat.

Vielleicht findet ja irgendwer irgendwann mal etwas Zeit, dafür eine Lösung zu entwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest,
Keana


----------



## ZAM (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

danke für den Hinweis - eigentlich gibt es ein Script, das Charaktere die über 3 Monate nicht aktualisiert wurden entfernt. Wir prüfen das bei Gelegenheit.


----------

